# Somebody Say Mullet?



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well,
The Sharpies were right.
Mullet, and lots of 'em, up North of the Point.
Ramp 38, 
FB Bloodworm outfished shrimp and real Bloodworms, 
Way out, nothing in close...
Hottest the couple of hours leading up to high tide...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Way to go,hope you got yourself a few meals of them..


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

More than a few!
I cleaned mullet for well over an hour yesterday and filled 3 quart bags full of fillets for the freezer!
TjB


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice work and good eatin!! glenn


----------



## Setseven (Sep 21, 2009)

What is the general rule you use when deciding to keep a mullet for the meat? 9-10inches? Larger? 
Thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Setseven said:


> What is the general rule you use when deciding to keep a mullet for the meat? 9-10inches? Larger?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 You can keep any size,although anything less than 8or9" is a waste,imho..


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Setseven. Keeping sea mullet to eat. First, two factors.. How much fish do I have in freezer. How fish hungry am I. If I have fish to eat I would say ~10 inches to fry whole. About 1 lb + I filet. Some times I filet one side and leave the b-bone in the other side for me. best - glenn


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I never really thought about it, but I guess 9-10" is about right, at the smallest end...
That seems to be where I can get a decent fillet out of them.
But sometimes those little slices, fried up and put on a sandwich with some melted cheese and Dukes Tartar Sauce is hard to beat!
Ate two of them for lunch today!
TjB


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I only keep them if there 12" or better. Most days we only keep citations, but I live here and can understand stocking up on such a tasty fish


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

How "way out" there do you mean? Average spinning tackle and a 1 to 2 oz weight? Or heavier weights, longer rods, heaving it out there?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

We are talking 13' rod using 3-6oz, back or corner of a bar or some times the second bar on low tide


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Like catching 'em and like eating 'em. Congrats!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

good work tom....too bad the water is too cold for pomps....


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

greg12345 said:


> too bad the water is too cold for pomps....


That would be my fault. 

I planned a trip for next week, two months ago premised on Bogue Inlet Pier's archives. Been watching the Emerald Isle Surf report and it has been stubbornly stuck at 62 for about two weeks now.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

thats not too bad...just needs to hit 65 or so...big ones will be coming any day now


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The big scout pomps to start show in May. With the current patterns I'd say two weeks, it is going to be warm next week


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well a few scout pomps showed. 1# 2oz and 1# 14oz. Along with flounder & pups


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> Well a few scout pomps showed. 1# 2oz and 1# 14oz. Along with flounder & pups


Nice, what did you catch the Pomps on if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice ones for this early Bronzbck, gonna be a good year ........ I hope ....... River


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sand flee fish bites


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> Sand flee fish bites


Thanks! 

As back up since the live sand fleas might still be hiding; I had ordered sand flea bites direct from Bass Pro since I could not find any at the box stores. Heading to BIP today.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Seriously???
AAARRRGGGHHH!!!
While I was driving Home!
Good on Ya Sir!

Looks like I'm gonna have to try and steal another quick weekend here sometime soon.



bronzbck1 said:


> Well a few scout pomps showed. 1# 2oz and 1# 14oz. Along with flounder & pups


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

I go on day trips to EI every few weeks from now till October and rarely catch a pomp, which is sad considering how much I want to catch em (in good numbers). You guys are talking like it's easy!  
I'll be getting some fish bites, b/c the sand fleas aren't always dependable (to be found).


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i have never caught them in "good numbers" in NC...never caught more than 3 citations in a day despite fishing hard and in good water conditions (i'm talking like 3-5 poles out, fishing all day long). most days the mullet : pomp ratio is 10:1 and it's usually 1-2 citation size pomps. there are better pomp fisherman than me up here in NC that may clean up but good fish are few and far between for me. if you want good numbers i would suggest east coast Fl in late december which is my new christmas tradition. 

have not had great luck with sand flea fish bites at all, real fleas outfish it hands down (real fleas outfish anything IMO)...if anything i think pink shrimp or BW fishbites is better than sand flea flavor...just my limited experience


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't like fish bites ether but if no fleas are around you got to do what you have to do. Blues, yearlings, & black drum yesterday


----------

